# Peacocks and haps? lots of pics



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, lets see what I have.

male peacock of some kind, Hybrid?



































some sort of female borleyi hybrid? she has yellow fins.









Are these c. moori ?

















red empress?









malawi eyebiter, is it unsexable ?









hap of some sort? He was hormoned when very small. He lost all color and is now starting to regain it. 









convict? JK :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

last one is a convict[/list]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, the Dimidiochromis compressiceps eye biter is correct. Too early to tell gender. Yes, that is a convict.

The rest I just can't say much about. The "C. moori" don't look pure to me, and the others I just can't place, perhaps they are hybrids.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the moori. They seem too bright, with wierd barring and blotches all over. They are really pretty fish, of the batch that the lfs got in they were the only two that were not solid blue.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I am pretty sure the red emp is pure. And exasperatus2002, I know it is a convict , but thanks anyway.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

The peacock in the 1st few pics could be a Aulonocara sp. "Walteri" not fully colored up.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The first of are these C moori is clearly not pure C moori (I am not even sure it has any C moori in it) not too sure about the second one. Could be.

Red Emperess looks suspect too I am afraid. Those markings for Protomelas taeniolatus are about right but not ideal (Should be more clear and less gray and patchy). Could just be a poor bred one but I guess time will tell.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

your first pictures look pretty similiar to a fish I just had identified as a peacock/borleyi hybrid. Mine looks like yours when he is not trying to be dominant.

The thread is listed under "Is this an Aulonocara stuartgranti (Ngara)?"


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The Aulonocara could be anything, including a hybrid. It would need better color to be sure.

C. borleyi can have yellow fins, but no idea if this one is or isn't.

First C. moori is not pure. Looks like there is a lot of Placidochromis in that one, but no way to tell what it is at this point.

Second C. moori, the blotches are normal, but the mouth looks a little off. It could be the angle. Nothing wrong with the color, we have to consider the flash.

Red empress, no comment.

D. compressiceps looks pure, not sexable.

Last fish, no way to tell, could be Aulonocara or Sciaenochromis. The bars are off for either species, a bit long in the body for Aulonocara.


----------

